# New grinder thoughts



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Vaguely considering a new grinder. Parameters:

- £150-£200

- No timer

- No doser

- Fine-adjustment capable

- Quiet!!!!!

Concerning this last, I used to use an Encore and thought it noisy until I bought my Grinta. Now I have to wear ear-muffs and warn others in the room in case they drop their false teeth.

I've done a bit of research and come up with the usual Ascaso Steel variants & Mignon derivatives, but the crits of them all have "NOISY" writ large therein.

So: any suggestions to soothe our troubled ear-drums?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Lido !!!!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Merci mon ami, but I am not a fan of cranking.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It's all relative. I don't think any powered grinders are quiet. The Ascaso grinders are very loud. I upgraded from the flat burr version to my RR45OD and it was a great relief to my ears.

That RR55OD that dfk41 was selling would fit the bill. I think he is putting it on fleabay but I may have misunderstood


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Think he's keeping the RR55 for decafe but I'm sure he could be persuaded to sell haha


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Up it to £1000 ... The grinder will still be noisy, but if you can grind 18g in under 3s the noise doesn't last long


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The RR55 is being kept! You all had your chance, briefly!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a metal Ascaso and as already said it was LOUD


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmmmm. Upon reflection, I think it's not so much the decibel count as the pitch that grates. 95 dB white noise with a peak around say 500 Hz doesn't sound as bad as 95 dB peaking at 4500 Hz. Someone on SCG observed that it's the beans breaking that makes the noise, and I suppose the pitch of the cutting edges on the burrs influences the peak frequency - the closer the higher.

Any thoughts on the Eureka Mignon as opposed to the NS version?

Tell you what, though, if I had the space I could get a Santos Silencio for not very much on leboncoin.fr, a French eBay-style site - must be a lot of bars & cafés closing down.


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

i just got an MDF new for under 100


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

And is it quiet?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The mad I started with was the noisiest grinder I ever owned.

mine have got quieter the bigger the burrs ... I don't know if this is a given or luck


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I would consider my Royal very quiet indeed. There's just a hum off it when not grinding and the usual noise when grinding (how are you going to make that any quieter?). Obviously doesn't fit any of your other criteria though.

I know what you mean about the encore, the motor really sounds like it struggles just to move the burrs never mind grind. Not sure if the Preciso would be any better?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Slow burrs seem to be the thing, but alas I haven't the space for a pro grinder otherwise I'd get one of those Santos Silencios I mentioned above. After the Encore I feel disinclined to honour Baratza with my hard-earned.

There's a Ozzie effort called the Expressions EP0700 (apparently a Sunbeam Whatever) that grinds slowly and with feeling, but I have no idea how reliable it might be. Any in any case it's only got 30 steps, so they're probably quite coarse.


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Vieux Clou said:


> And is it quiet?


I wouldn't class it as noisy nor quiet

If quietness is main concern i would get good hand grinder


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Quietness isn't so much the aim as not having my ear-drums shattered. I've noticed, though, that if I put a hand on top of the hopper lid the racket is somewhat reduced.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Time to quieten down your grinder .... Get an anti vibration mat or feet for it and wrap the hopper and lid in dynomat. .... Or buy sound blocking head phones


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Forgot to ask the obvious question: is this for spro, brewed or both?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Espresso only. And it's already on rubber feet.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Just rubber feet or proper anti vibration feet .... Not tried it on a grinder but swapping the rubber feet on my vibe hx for anti vibration feet made a big difference


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

It seems firm enough - no vibration at bottom because the motor is very smooth - but the hopper is obviously acting as a soundbox.


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Where did you get a new MDF for under £100?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hoppers are rather similar in shape to the old gramophone horns aren't they...... Try some different materials over the opening to change/moderate the sound


----------

